# need advice on roof repair



## dennhop (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of research, and I thought I had it all figured out on how to do it for around 2-300 dollars, but after tearing into the roof on my TT today, I realized that perhaps my idea won't work at all. 
The TT is a 30 ft, 99 Trail Lite travel trailer. the master bedroom is in the very front, and the section of the ceiling over it started sagging, and after this last ice storm here in Indiana, started leaking. I started to tear into the ceiling from the inside out today, just to see what I needed to do to it, and realized it's not going to be as simple as I hoped. Story of my life. 
Here's what I had planned, and here's what I'm looking at.
I planned on replacing wooden cross supports, on the inside, repainting the roof, and calling it good, but when I started tearing into the ceiling, I realized that there is no wood supports up there. All I have is two thin pieces of wood laminate, with a 1.5 in piece of styrofoam sandwiched between them. Other than that, there is no wood structure in the roof. 
Here's a pic








I started calling around, and it looks like it's going to be around 8k to take it to a shop to repair, since they want to do the entire roof. I don't have that. I would have been hard pressed to pull $300 out to buy the materials, to do it myself. 
With all this being said, is it still possible somehow to use wood in place of the styrofoam, to run cross supports, to repair the roof, and brace it back flat, or am I essentially screwed, and sitting on a camper that I can't use or sell till I pay it off? 
Also, with it being spring, and raining non stop, if there is a way to repair it, I need to figure out how quickly, before more damage occurs to the inside. THanks!


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*RV roof repair*

I would suggest you join RV Communty Forum and RV Net forum first they have some very knowledgable people. Also is there a way you can either get it under cover or at the very least get a good heavy duty tarp secured over it to buy you time? Good luck and let us know how you come out, it could happen to any of us RVers. Gerry


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Have a read of this thread maybe it will help
http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/131-rubber-roof-leak-repair.html


----------



## dennhop (Mar 18, 2011)

Its all moot now, since my insurance company called me today, and said they decided they would cover the repairs to the roof, and replace all the damages anyway. That's a huge relief!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

WOW congrats


----------

